# MYSQL System Requirements



## Darren (Oct 31, 2007)

I've been hunting for a week for the MYSQL system specification, with no luck. You would think that it would be clearly on their official website, but its so full of clutter it's difficult to locate. Someone help me out!


----------



## Glitched System (Oct 31, 2007)

Google is your friend...

http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/4.1/en/windows-installation.html


----------



## Darren (Oct 31, 2007)

Thanks


----------

